
Ask HN: How do I get press to my site I launched - jointhebox
So I just launched JoinTheBox.com<p>I want to generate revenue through press and media but have no clue is my press kit Good?
======
pedalpete
Nice looking site, but I think you're going around your marketing all wrong.

You want to generate revenue through the press, no you don't you want to get
people to sign-up for your site.

Let's take a look at how you do that. Do you currently have a few customers?
Are those customers successfully selling through your product? Great, does
somebody have a really unique business? Can you help THEM get press, and
increase their business? Can you get mentions along with driving people to
your customers sites?

You have to think ahead. Getting press, and growing a business isn't done
after the fact. It isn't something that happens after you've built your
product.

So, xmas is coming up, probably a big time for some of your customers
(assuming you have customers). How can you help them sell more over xmas.
After xmas, you've got an opportunity to hit up media. You can show how some
special customer (they need to have a story about why they are special) killed
it this holiday, and how you helped them do that, and how it benefits the
readers. If THEY can start their own business using your product, look at the
change it can make in their lives.

That's how PR works. Find an angle that you can sell to the media about why
they should write about you, and it is almost never about you, you're just a
guy trying to start a business who hasn't yet succeeded. So make it about the
reader, what does the reader want to know, does the reader want to know about
you? Probably not, you have to make it about what the reader wants which will
lead them to want to know about you.

But also consider this. You're in a market with HUGE competitors. Shopify,
BigCommerce and lots of others. What makes you special. I didn't get it from
your website. Try to find your niche.

You've got lots of work to do. Congrats on getting this far.

